# Taking my sister with me



## Linda T (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, I have a weird question. Last spring when I wanted to take the Eagle and sleep on board at SAS, I'd considered booking it slightly further, but getting off at SAS just before the west bound would leave. Then get on board the north bound. Problem was Amtrak said that it was illegal (or at least against the rules to be scheduled "on two trains at the same time." Now to my question...

I'd love to invite my sisters or someone else to accompany me on my big trip (two zone redemption). My trip runs from CHI to SEA via the Eagle, then back on the EB to CIN. Now, as if that wasn't confusing enough... If I were to invite either of my siblings they'd bring the CL to CHI, then they'd probably want to return to CHI and go home on the CL again. The problem is that I'd have the ticket for both of us, right? Can she just detrain at CHI and get on another train running at the same time as she's supposed to be on the Card? In other words

I'm coach to CHI then begin the redemption: TE to CS to EB to Cardinal. My sister though would be TE to CS to EB to CL. Should this be doable? Anyone have any experience with this? ---- TIA, Linda.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem if your sister's CHI-??? leg on the CL was on a separate reservation.

I don't think that they'll scan across reservations and do anything if they find matching names. If you really want to play it safe, you could have your sister on your reservation as FirstName LastName and then on her paid (I'm assuming) CL leg as F. MiddleName LastName or something like that so that the names aren't identical.

The only place that will cause a problem is if there is a late EB and a there is a misconnect, your sister could be stranded if the CL leaves before you all get there.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

When the tickets were paper tickets, it would not be a problem at all. (I have done just that!) But now with E-tickets, I'm not sure. But I agree with Ryan's suggestion. That should work.


----------



## Linda T (Sep 7, 2012)

Ryan said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if your sister's CHI-??? leg on the CL was on a separate reservation.
> 
> I don't think that they'll scan across reservations and do anything if they find matching names. If you really want to play it safe, you could have your sister on your reservation as FirstName LastName and then on her paid (I'm assuming) CL leg as F. MiddleName LastName or something like that so that the names aren't identical.
> 
> The only place that will cause a problem is if there is a late EB and a there is a misconnect, your sister could be stranded if the CL leaves before you all get there.


Thanks, that's what I wanted to know. Most of my siblings and friends that I'd consider taking are from northern Ohio, so that's why I'm looking at their taking the CL home. They all live about as far from the CL stations as I do the Card's. Makes it rough to do anything with them. :-(


----------



## spot1181 (Sep 8, 2012)

I would try to find a way to start or at least end on the same train. If you do miss your connection, you'll be together and Amtrak will take care of both of you.


----------

